
The Death Of "Web 2.0″ - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/14/the-death-of-web-20/#comments
======
fallentimes
"Web 2.0" was coined by a publisher to sell more books and conference tickets.

~~~
access_denied
And used by others to build trust for web startups among non-techie investors.

------
CalmQuiet
Yes, well, _maybe_ death. More like aged and senile: what's hot yesterday is
tepid today. What's news today is taken for granted tomorrow.

But, on the bright side: it is no long sufficient justification for your
startup "be web 2.0"... It actually has to meet a demonstrable (or creatable)
need. Now THERE's a innovative idea.

~~~
ojbyrne
"Creatable" seems to be where the wiggle room lies.

------
pclark
why'd you link to the comments field?

